# will adding a SD receiver extend my contract?



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I am considering adding a SD receiver in my sons room.. By adding this will D* extend my contract by 2 years. Or do they only extend if you add DVR's

Thank You..


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

PK6301 said:


> I am considering adding a SD receiver in my sons room.. By adding this will D* extend my contract by 2 years. Or do they only extend if you add DVR's
> 
> Thank You..


It depends on where you get the receiver.

If you buy a used but NOT LEASED receiver (not from DirecTV or an online RETAILER) and install it yourself your contract will not be affected. But if you order a receiver from DirecTV, YOUR CONTRACT WILL BE EXTENDED. I believe standard SD receivers do not add a full 2 years to the contract, but don't quote me. It used to be a year.


----------

